
Jackson 2.9.6 - based2
https://github.com/FasterXML/jackson/wiki/Jackson-Release-2.9.6
======
based2
[https://github.com/FasterXML/jackson-core/compare/jackson-
co...](https://github.com/FasterXML/jackson-core/compare/jackson-
core-2.9.6...master)

